# Calcium chloride and pears



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I know it's sold as a crisper for pickles but I wonder if I can use it with pears. 

I finally got my hands on some and am trying to recreate a pear recipe my mother made when I was a little girl-like in the 2nd grade! She says it was an accident that came from jam not setting right so she can't tell me how she did it! The pears were sliced and so super crunchy. There was a syrup (similar to Karo) they were preserved in that was so fabulous on toast. 

To ensure the pears are crunchy, can I add some pickle crisp to each jar of pears and just make a sugar syrup?


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

Calcium chloride, is just like salt, taste on on your tongue, I don't think youd want it in your pears. best wishes, ray p.s. I use it on my side walk in the winter to melt ice....


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Calcium chloride (Pickle Crisp) can be used in any food you want to "crisp up" be that fruit or vegetables. Many add a small bit to canned potatoes, canned tomatoes, canned peaches, even dilly beans. Just don't over do it with the amount. I would suggest sticking with the standard 1/2 -1 tsp. per quart until you have a chance to see the effect it has on the pears. And when adding it to sugar syrups many suggest first dissolving it in a bit of warm water to avoid clumping.

Food grade calcium chloride - sold as Pickle Crisp - is not the same formulation as that used to melt ice. Nor is it sodium chloride, rock salt, normally used on roads. It does not impart a salty taste to the foods.


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

Ray said:


> Calcium chloride, is just like salt, taste on on your tongue, I don't think youd want it in your pears. best wishes, ray p.s. I use it on my side walk in the winter to melt ice....


:umno:
Oooooohhhhhh no you don't!  You fooled me once with this claim..got my curiousity up and I tasted it late one night after a marathon canning session..BLECK!!.BLECK!...and DOUBLE BLECK!..it is not at all salty! But man is it bitter!


----------



## carogator (Sep 11, 2010)

PrettyPaisley said:


> I know it's sold as a crisper for pickles but I wonder if I can use it with pears.
> 
> I finally got my hands on some and am trying to recreate a pear recipe my mother made when I was a little girl-like in the 2nd grade! She says it was an accident that came from jam not setting right so she can't tell me how she did it! The pears were sliced and so super crunchy. There was a syrup (similar to Karo) they were preserved in that was so fabulous on toast.
> 
> To ensure the pears are crunchy, can I add some pickle crisp to each jar of pears and just make a sugar syrup?


Use pickling lime to get the crispy taste and feel. Same as you would for Lime Crispy Pickles. AND I need a recipe for Canning Pears. tHANKS


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Canning Pears: http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_02/pear_halved.html

Pickle Crisp doesn't have all the health hazards associated with it that pickling lime has. It is much easier and safer to use.


----------



## carogator (Sep 11, 2010)

judylou said:


> Canning Pears: http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_02/pear_halved.html
> 
> Pickle Crisp doesn't have all the health hazards associated with it that pickling lime has. It is much easier and safer to use.


I use "Mrs. Wages Pickling Lime" for cucumbers. I,ll check out what you have been using. Thanks for the recipe. I will be putting it to use in the morning.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

judylou said:


> Canning Pears: http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_02/pear_halved.html
> 
> Pickle Crisp doesn't have all the health hazards associated with it that pickling lime has. It is much easier and safer to use.


What is that hazard? I've looked but can't find out what the issue is.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> What is that hazard?


Lime is a very caustic, toxic agent and can burn and ulcerate. There are use-with-care warning labels on the containers. Avoid inhaling, avoid eye contact, use in well-ventilated area to avoid concentration of fluorine and ethanol gas, prevent skin contact, do not ingest (thus the need for the multiple soaks and rinses), etc.


----------

